# من اشهر برامج كام



## yassine-maroc (14 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/707/gcam2fs.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.tenlinks.com/NEWS/PR/gibbs/images/072505_gibbscam7.7.jpg[/BIMG]

Salamo alikom
Gibbs Cam is easier to learn, user-friendly, easily understandable computer-assisted virtual processing system, which forms the core of a Parasolid entities, seamless integration with Solid realized. Gibbs Cam interface with the show ingenuity of the graphic, even in the absence of computer-based, can hit the ground running in the use of Gibbs Cam processing. GIBBSCAM_2004 without sacrificing speed and efficiency premise inherited their traditional powerful functions, the new functions added several new features to improve the efficiency of NC programming and more powerful easy to use. The most notable is the three-dimensional processing 2.5D production, new windows compatibility and user interface and automatic feature recognition. 

More Info:
http://www.gibbscam.com/solutions/product-overview.shtml
download
from one link


----------



## yassine-maroc (14 يوليو 2006)

this is gibbscam 2005


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (26 يوليو 2006)

*Ncsimul*

Salam aLykoum brother yassine

The best simulation software is NCSIMUL i have tried before in my school , but i'am looking for it :81: 

Do you Know It


----------



## yassine-maroc (26 يوليو 2006)

salamo alikom
idont think so mate


----------



## waissy (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله اخ ياسين


----------



## mohamed ouda (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكراًعلى هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## m.abd (6 أغسطس 2006)

tanku my brother yasiin


----------



## ربيع محسن (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الرد


----------

